# Tiny House



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just came across this site


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to put one in my backyard. Better than sleeping on the couch. lol


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm good. I already have a little man cave.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Just came across this site


check out tiny houses on youtube and tiny texas houses on you tube


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

When we were house-hunting a year ago a house just a bit larger was viewed. Surprisingly, The Wife was not impressed. anic:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the tiny houses/micro cabins. Have been reading about them for years. Here's a few other sites I have bookmarked:

http://tinyhouseblog.com/timber-frame/dwelle-dwelle-ings/

http://www.ecojoes.com/tiny-house-big-savings/

http://fizgigdc.blogspot.com/2008/10/tiny-houses.html

http://tinyhouseblog.com/stick-built/old-time-tiny-houses/

http://thecoopercabin.blogspot.com/

http://www.sunset.com/home/architecture-design/cabins-vacation-homes-00418000068226/page21.html

This one has some in it:

http://cabinporn.com/


----------



## sairaj korat (May 22, 2013)

wow :violin: its awsm i wana stay there


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Funny, that opening photo is all we need. But do you think I could convince my wife of that? No way. All of our money in the first year of our retirement has gone to fixing up this too-big-for-us house and its taxes. We have even gone further into debt. And there is more that needs to be done, still. I don't get it. But I am only half of this. :iono:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is a link to a book on tiny houses.


----------

